# BCS: declination of "doba"



## pastet89

Title says it all. Can someone assist me with the declination of this word?


----------



## Pajapatak

Nom. Doba
Gen. doba
Dat. dobu
Ak. doba
Vok. Doba
Inst. Dobom
Lok. Dobu


----------



## pastet89

Hvala!


----------



## pastet89

A jel postoji uopšte množina?


----------



## vjenceslav

https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/doba#Serbo-Croatian


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Very strange: doba is neuter in Serbo-Croatian. It is feminine in Bulgarian and the other Slavic languages.


----------



## Pajapatak

pastet89 said:


> A jel postoji uopšte množina?


Postoji. Pr.: Proučavajući violentne tipove... opazio sam na svima... smenu jatko aktivnih perioda sa *dobima* potpune pasivnosti. (J. Cvijić)
Nom. mn. doba
Gen. mn. doba
Dat. dobima
Akutat. doba
Vok. doba
Instr. dobima
Lok. dobima


----------



## Pajapatak

Christo Tamarin said:


> Very strange: doba is neuter in Serbo-Croatian. It is feminine in Bulgarian and the other Slavic languages.


Doba is neuter in Serbian, but sometimes (rarely) it is feminine.


----------



## Милан

Pajapatak said:


> Doba is neuter in Serbian, but sometimes (rarely) it is feminine.


Doba is neuter but *dob is feminine*, weird. 
Жена средње *доби*, човек у поодмаклој *доби*.


----------



## Bukovik

*Doba* jednina i *doba* množina se isto pišu, ali imaju različit tonski naglasak na "*a*".


----------



## Pajapatak

Милан said:


> Doba is neuter but *dob is feminine*, weird.


According to MS, *doba* can be feminine, too. (Ex.Jezikoslovnoga su sadržaja iz *te dobe *samo dvije omanje rasprave. Jag.) But nobody would say *ta doba, te dobe... *today.


----------



## Милан

In Rečnik srpskoga jezika Matice srpske [2011] there is only doba as neuter.


----------

